# بخصوص موضوع "بين اهتمامات القراء...والتركيبات الحديثة"



## 83moris (20 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
ياجماعة موضوع "بين اهتمامات القراء ..."للبشمهندس محمود فتحي حماد موضوع قيم جداا وياريت كل اللي عندة خبرة في مجال من مجالات الاسئلة ما يبخلش بالمشاركة لاثراء الموضوع اكتر واكتر
ورجاء من الادارة تثبيت الموضوع 
وشكراا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

اؤيديك استاذ موريس في تثبيت الموضوع فهو قيم فعلا و الباشمهندس محمود فتحي حماد قيمه كبيره و عالم و موضوعه غايه في الاهميه


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

بالتوفيق


----------



## meddgt (22 سبتمبر 2016)

الله الموفق


----------



## حمدى سعد1 (2 مايو 2017)

سؤال
لماذا استاذنا الكبير المهندس محمود فتحى حماد امتنع عن الكتابه فى المنتدى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

اهلا بك وبكل القراء
لقد عدت للكتابه .ولم ينقطع اتصالى بكم سواء عبر صفحتى على الفيس او موقعى الذى تحول الى كتاب متجدد او عن طريق بريدى الاليكترونى كأسئله وردود


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

ملاجظه هامه
لقد اصابتنى دهشه - حينما وجدت هذا الباب ( الصناعات الخفيفه ) فى موات - ومواضيعه لم تتحرك وتوقفت غند 2016 بعد ان كان يعج بالحركه والمناقشات والمقالات - هل لانصراف القراء - هل تغيرت اهتماماتهم - لم افهم بعد


----------

